# Newly made enclosure-- Tell me what you think



## adfel (Feb 13, 2011)

My Partner has just made this new enclosure for our 2yr old MD.... It has been a long and slow process as he made the enclosure from scratch and then couldn't decide what we should put in there.... Finally this is what we are left with... Would love to know your thoughts about it.....


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Feb 13, 2011)

That looks awesome, I think a nice high yellow jungle would look great in there.


----------



## adfel (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks animal collector  my other half says it probably would and he wanted one at the castle hill show today but unfortunately the enclosure is for our MD who is too big for the one he was in  And there weren't any good looking jungles for sale there.....


----------



## cagey (Feb 13, 2011)

very nice, has given me ideas for my MD when she is older


----------



## adfel (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad to be of some help cagey


----------



## Sutto82 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice enclosure..... will be looking at doing something like that for my Bredli when he out grows his current home.


----------



## Constantine200 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice bit of work, it looks great.


----------



## tommymc (Feb 14, 2011)

awesome cage. what sort of dimensions??


----------



## Trouble (Feb 14, 2011)

nice looking enclosure, adfel  Simple yet good to look at. What sort of substrate are you using in there? it looks nice.


----------



## adfel (Feb 14, 2011)

Tommymc - it is 4ft x 4ft...... with a bit at the top for all the electrical stuff......
Thanks Trouble.... we are using the fine grade kritters crumble for substrate... easyto use and looks great!!


----------

